# I think im joining the IBS-D club :(



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm currently under an upper GI consultant (who did my gallbladder removal) and a lower GI consultant.Recently, I've just had a CT abdominal scan and Colonoscopy. Just waiting for appointments to see them both again.I work driving an armoured van that I can't just dump anywhere, when I need the loo. My GP has just prescribed me Codeine Phosphate 60mg 4x a day. Anyways, here is my case history I made for the consultants.*Brief Overview:*Sporadic symptoms started around 1998, which I largely ignored. During the 2000 - 2011 symptoms started to increase and become more regular. As of 2012, my symptoms have become much worse and daily.*Tests and Investigations:*
*Sigmoidoscopy (requested by GP):* Nothing found (April 2011).
*Gastroscopy (requested by GP):* Showed inflammation all the way through lower oesophagus, stomach and duodenum (early 2010).
*Lactose and Gluten tolerance tests not undertaken.*
*Blood tests have been taken, 5th April 2012 (requested by Mr. Kaul):*LFTs, FBC, and U/E/Creatinine.
*Ultrasound performed on 23rd April 2012 (requested by Mr. Kaul):*Bile duct looked clear and no visible liver problems.
*CT Abdominal Scan (requested by Mr Kaul)*Looking at Pancreas and Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction (awaiting results).Results back, all clear with nothing showing up.
*Colonoscopy (requested by other GI consultant)*Showed clear, a few biopsy's taken (awaiting results).
*Stool Sample (requested by other GI consultant)*Looking at Pancreas digestive function.UPDATE: It looks like my pancreas is not making much digestive enzymes.
*Procedures:*
*Laparoscopic cholecystectomy (performed by Mr Kaul):* Due to gallstones, gallbladder inflammation and discomfort (6th January 2012).
*Previous Medication:*
*Mebeverine Hydrochloride 135mg* (405mg daily).Replaced with Alverine Citrate, due to no effect on symptoms.
*Alverine Citrate 120mg* (360mg daily).
*Current Medication:*
*Omeprazole 10mg* (20mg daily).
*Loperamide 2mg* (2-4mg daily).
*Codeine Phosphate 60mg* (240mg daily, not started these yet)
*Creon 10,000* (1 3x daily with food)
*Symptoms:*
*Frequent bowel movements: *Currently averaging several movements daily. Frequent immediate bowel movements 15 mins after eating. Especially first thing in the morning.
*Foul smelling stools.*
*Stool formation: *Soft, sticky and thin, yellow and orange-brown colour, and fairly moist.
*Frequently partially digested food passing through.*
*Dull indigestion type aches across whole of lower abdomen:* Frequent random daily deep aches slowly increase in intensity, resulting in bowel movements within 30 mins. Aches go after bowel movements, but then begin again 1 hour after. Physical exercise can also trigger these aches. Example, after 3 minutes jogging on a treadmill, I started to get indigestion type aches. The aches reduced after sitting down for about 30 mins.
*Abdominal bloating:* A daily occurrence. Occasional bloating when I wake up. Most bloating starts to appear mid-afternoon and into the evening. Thus, making it similar to a pregnant woman.
*Frequent loose movements: *Bowel movements consist of sloppy watery stools, also occasionally mixed with gas.
*Gas:* Daily frequent foul smelling gas movements. Occasionally gas movements feel damp.
*Frequent deep pains and aches:*I have 1 deep pain and ache that starts in the centre of my abdomen. It then radiates right, past my liver towards the side. It is very painful, immobilising and lasts around 15 mins. It can wake me up during the night. I have another deep pain and aching that can appear anywhere on my right side. From the liver area, all the way down to just above my appendix area. Both of these pains are deep and quite painful when they appear.
*Difficulty in losing weight, despite eating healthy.* Currently, there may be 1 or 2 days a week that I don't have these symptoms. The above symptoms generally occur daily in varying degrees. Making my current employment quite difficult and stressful, due to my working environment.
*Daily Diet:*
*Liquids: *Mainly diluted juices, hot chocolate, fresh fruit juice and 500ml diet soda.
*Solids:* A few scotch pancakes, soups, white/wholemeal bread, mildly spiced chicken and flavoured boiled rice, a little red meat and oven cooked chips. A little cake or rice pudding and occasionally a couple of sweets or a little chocolate.
Thanks for reading


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would see what the Sphincter of Oddi results are first. To help with the Diarrhea and loose BM's...You could also use imodium, and/or calcium carbonate supplements. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread for instructions on the Calcium Carboante. (Holland and Barrets has the equivalent.. ask for it there).


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

Update:I returned to work yesterday, my 1st day back after 6 months off. I started back on the Mebeverine a few days before. I also started to take 2 imodium and a calcium tab before bed, and in the mornings. Yesterday was the 1st day for a long while that I woke up without any bowel movement feelings. Just a little gas, but not much.All day whilst working, no feelings of any BM's or needing the loo. In fact, I had to work hard to squeeze out a couple of dry solid small rocks (stools). Today (the day after), I was the same. Squeezed out another couple of dry solid small rocks. I took a couple of paracetamol with a mouth full of pepsi max. Within 15 minutes I had that slight indigestion achy pain, between my belly button and groin. Within the hour, I had 2 BM's and required the toilet. The stools were still dryish and solid. So therefore, could the pepsi max be causing some of my IBS-D?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> So therefore, could the pepsi max be causing some of my IBS-D?


 Well if the Pepsi Max has sorbitol in it... yes.. Sorbitol can give even non-IBS'ers D. So avoiding sugar alcohols like sorbitol could help you.. so try to skip "Sugar Free" stuff as most of it has sugar alcohols and sorbitol is a very common one. Also try taking only 1 imodium with the calcium to avoid the hard stool.


----------



## solutionseeker80 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey!!! Some ideas to help.Ok first dont drink sodas...they provoke gas and can cause your stomach upset especially Cola/Coke/Pepsi Max - think about it, Coke can be used to clean stuff so imagine what it does to your insides, also most sodas contain caffeine which speeds everything up even in people without IBS.Secondly you say you are having problems in the morning...sounds to me it's either from your evening meals or breakfast. I know pancakes and hot chips taste good but fatty foods are bad when you have IBS. Juices can also be bad due to the acidic nature and sugar.Why not try some toast for breakfast just as a start with tea (preferably herbal...try chai)If you dont know whether you are lactose intolerant go off the milk and if you get sick after eating breads go of the gluten...remember not all tests can pick up intolerances...true allergies yes...but intolerances NO.Start to examine whether oils could be a culprit too...vegetable oil is a killer for me and that is in everything from processed store bought cakes, biscuits and other packages goods. If you are gonna cook with oil try good oils like Olive oil.Before getting all these tests done you have to sort out your diet....then if that fails go and get more tests.Good Luck!! 


munster said:


> I'm currently under an upper GI consultant (who did my gallbladder removal) and a lower GI consultant.Recently, I've just had a CT abdominal scan and Colonoscopy. Just waiting for appointments to see them both again.I work driving an armoured van that I can't just dump anywhere, when I need the loo. My GP has just prescribed me Codeine Phosphate 60mg 4x a day. Anyways, here is my case history I made for the consultants.*Brief Overview:*Sporadic symptoms started around 1998, which I largely ignored. During the 2000 - 2011 symptoms started to increase and become more regular. As of 2012, my symptoms have become much worse and daily.*Tests and Investigations:*
> *Sigmoidoscopy (requested by GP):* Nothing found (April 2011).
> *Gastroscopy (requested by GP):* Showed inflammation all the way through lower oesophagus, stomach and duodenum (early 2010).
> *Lactose and Gluten tolerance tests not undertaken.*
> ...


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

UPDATE:I finally got some test results back, from one of my GI consultants.Bloods: Liver, Kidney, Thyroid and markers all fine.Colonscopy: Clear and biopsy's clear.There was 1 abnormality found. My pancreas looks like its not producing enough digestive enzymes for digestion. He has prescribed some Creon 10,000 3 times a day with food.I get my CT scan results on 9th August. That's with my surgeon, who did the gallbladder removal. He is also looking at the pancreas with CT (not related to my latest findings tho).I wonder if I may have pancreatitis, my gallbladder was also inflamed?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Pancreatitis certainly can cause IBS-like symptoms. Also I have heard that if you have had the gallbladder removed, then you cannot digest fats, which causes diarrhea as well. At any rate, it sounds like you finally have a few clues to work with! Hopefully the enzymes will make a big difference, and you might look into the fat digestion issue and see if you need to follow a low-fat diet.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

munster, you need to try the calcium.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good Luck with the enzymes! Hope they really help.


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

Lancschic said:


> Did you pay for all them tests?? They only willing to do sidnoscopy (sigmoidoscopy) how ever its spelt sorry on me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I didn't pay for any tests. They were all done on NHS. The consultant I was under just ordered them all.The surgeon who did the gallbladder op, specialises in upper GI. The other GI consultant is more lower GI.I'm just waiting for the CT scan results, to get a better picture of whats going on. It could be the spintcher of Oddi playing havoc.


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

What bugs me is that with all this diarrhea, i'm still not losing weight. I thought i'd be a skinny whippet by now :S


Korga said:


> Good Luck with the enzymes! Hope they really help.


Thank v.much. I still get upper stomach aches traversing the bottom of my right ribs when i'm hungry. Always on the right tho, never the left.


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I went back for the CT scan results, and they came back clean. So the surgeon will refer me to a pain clinic to see if they can find the source of the abdominal discomfort.I'm still to see my other GI in November, who is looking into my chronic diarrhea. I'm now on to 3x Creon 10,000 with food 3x daily. I had no difference with 1 and 2 with food. Trying to reduce my reliance on Imodium. Still having episodes of smelly, sticky soft yellow poops. Yesterday was the 1st day i've not had to have a poop. Then today, I had 3 nice poops before 11am :SWill keep updating as I go along.


----------

